# Thailand



## Ameriscot (Dec 1, 2014)

Spending a good part of the winter in Thailand. Haven't been down to the beach yet, but we spent a few days in Bangkok before heading to the island.  We visited, or tried to visit, the Royal Grand Palace and Temple with the emerald Buddha.  There were tens of thousands of visitors there so it was impossible to get good photos.  Here's a few though:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 1, 2014)

A-may-zing pictures - thanks - love those spires


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi As, hope you're having a great time depsite the thousands of tourists lol..lovely pictures..


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks! The massive crowds were in Bangkok, especially the palace. Not really crowded here on Koh Samui except during evening open markets. Nice here in our bungalow - about 20 home community, some long term, some only two weeks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 2, 2014)

After a lunch of phad thai at a beach restaurant.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

Sounds like you are having a great time!  I've always wanted to go to Thailand.  My cousin and her family and a niece and her family all lived in Bankok for years but I just never got the opportunity to go over and visit.  Maybe some day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2014)

jujube said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time!  I've always wanted to go to Thailand.  My cousin and her family and a niece and her family all lived in Bankok for years but I just never got the opportunity to go over and visit.  Maybe some day.



Beautiful country, lovely people. You should visit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2014)

A few more pics:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Pretty Pictures AS..and good one of you on that busy looking beach...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Holly. Really hot midday but otherwise nice. High 31.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh well make the most of it..it's freeeezing back here at home.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Very nice, AS, thanks for taking the time to post, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks!

A Buddhist temple near us:


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2014)

I spent a year in Thailand back in 1967...courtesy of the USAF.  During that year, I visited Bangkok on dozens of occasions.  The Temple of the Emerald Buddha is certainly high on the list of tourist attractions, and a lesser known, but equally impressive site might be the Temple of the Reclining Buddha.  If you have the time, a really good side trip would be to Ayutthaya, just a few miles North of Bangkok...the temples and ruins up there are Very Impressive.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2014)

Don M. said:


> I spent a year in Thailand back in 1967...courtesy of the USAF.  During that year, I visited Bangkok on dozens of occasions.  The Temple of the Emerald Buddha is certainly high on the list of tourist attractions, and a lesser known, but equally impressive site might be the Temple of the Reclining Buddha.  If you have the time, a really good side trip would be to Ayutthaya, just a few miles North of Bangkok...the temples and ruins up there are Very Impressive.



We saw the palace and emerald Buddha. Wanted to see the golden and reclining but fighting the crowds and heat got to be too much.

We are on Koh Samui now and will not be on the mainland again until the day before our flight home. Would love to see more of the country sometime.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 7, 2014)

Wat Plai Laem


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 9, 2014)

We love this island in Thailand even though it's becoming overdeveloped. Could be either less humid or lower temp but we just jump in the pool a lot and sometimes go in the sea.

Loading pics here is a pain in the butt because I have to resize them plus I upload to Facebook, Flickr and to my blog. So gets to be a bit much.

Food is great!! 

Hubs brother and his wife are coming from Australia the day after Xmas for two weeks and will be in a bungalow nearby. Friends coming the last two weeks in Jan.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

an Officer i served with in Nam has lived there since 76, found him on a military forum back in 2000. we still mail. a lot of Americans young and old have moved there


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2014)

kcvet said:


> an Officer i served with in Nam has lived there since 76, found him on a military forum back in 2000. we still mail. a lot of Americans young and old have moved there



There is quite a large expat community on Koh Samui.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 11, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> There is quite a large expat community on Koh Samui.



during the war we stopped at Bangkok a few times for R&R and yes I do remember the tropical heat. we operated out of Subic Bay in the Philippines. we also stopped at Hong Kong and an occasional visit to Japan. 
had to look up this island your on an found it. and the travel guide http://www.kosamui.com/


----------

